

Ask HN: Best way to remotely demo your software? - polvi

What software or services do you use when remotely demoing your software to press or potential investors? Webex seems kind of overkill, and Adobe Connect is expensive. Or, are there any start-ups that have solved this problem really well?
======
sganesh
Use Microsoft Shared View if you're using Windows.
<http://connect.microsoft.com/site94>

